# Alimentar un led de 3V 7W con Batería de 12V Li-po 6800mAh



## picolino (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola y saludos a la comunidad.

Soy Jorge y soy adicto a... no, esperen je je. Lo cierto es que estoy empezando a meterme en esto de la electrónica, próximamente tomaré un curso para aprender bien y en forma, pero por ahora tengo una duda que no le encuentro solución luego de algunas pruebas "caseras y chapuceras". Espero puedan tirarme un cable, gracias de antemano.

Tengo un par de lámparas Cree compradas por E-bay, según sus especificaciones son de 1.2 a 4.2V de 7W.

Tengo una batería de 12V de Li-po 6800 mAh. Estabatería alimenta unas tiras de leds de 12V

Todo esto va montado en una bici. Ya armé el circuto que hace que las tiras de leds destellen con un potenciómetro que regula la velocidad de destello. Ahora con esa misma batería quiero hacer funcionar las dos lámparas Cree.

Pensé que era fácil usar una resistencia como con cualquier led, pero me he llevado una buena sorpresa, si uso una resistencia que uso normalmente para un led de 3V alimentado por 12V una sola lámpara apenas se ve que enciende, si uso una resistencia menor la lámpara enciende bien pero la resistencia a los 2 segundos no se peude sostener con los dedos de lo extremadamente caliente que se pone. Y si uso una pila normal de 1.3V la lámpara enciende sin problema.

Buscando en estos foros (y en muchos otros) dan decenas de opciones, pero lo que me queda duda es el tema del led de 7W y esa resistencia que casi se quema, no sé para dónde tengo que tirar.

Entiendo que lo más eficiente es usar un Regulador, así cuando la batería baje su voltaje por uso hasta 10.8V que es su mínimo, las lamparitas seguirán recibiendo 3V y no como con las resistencias que todo bajaría en proporción. También entiendo que lo más eficiente sería colocar las lamparitas en serie, así que lo que se necesitaría son 6V pero para 14W (supongo que se suman los W, no tengo mucho idea)

Trasteando puse varios leds de 2V 20mA en serie conectados a la Batería de 12V, los puse en serie con una lamparita y probé desde 6 leds en serie + lamparita bajando hasta llegar a 4 leds + lamparita, esta ni se inmutó ni prendió y los leds ya estaban a su máximo... Muy chapucero pero le intento.

Entonces la pregunta es si me recomiendan un regulador, tomando en cuenta que la batería debe durar lo más posible, por ahí ví que se podía usar un Zener, pero como les digo el tema de los 7W me tiene frito. ¿Qué me recomiendan? Ya luego vemos lo del diagrama para armarlo.

Si hace falta algún dato extra acá lo busco. Gracias por leer.


----------



## anymex (Ago 17, 2012)

se ria buena idea usar un regulador de tencion(https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulador_de_tensión) yo solo e usado un regulador de tencion con en paralelo(http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp) pero segun la pagina de wikipedia un reguladro de tencion en serie es mas eficiente (http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_ReguladoresTransistorizados.asp)


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola.

Cuando dices lámparas te refiere a LEDs o focos (bombillos o lámparas incnadecentes).

Si vas a usar resistencia esta tiene que se de potencia.
Si tus lámparas son de 3V y 7W eso quiere decir que la corriente será igual a la potencia dividida entre el voltaje.
I = 7W / 3V = 2.3 A
Esa es la corriente que necesita tu lámpara para brillar corectamente.
Si haces pasar sólo 20mA ó 0.02A no va a brillar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ioco (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola Jorge.

Yo te recomendaría usar un Lm78XX con transistor para bajar el voltaje o hacer una fuente de corriente (por ejemplo con un LM317), hay un par de hilos en el foro que quizá te interese consultar:  click aquí -  y aquí

Atención a las potencias a disipar por el regulador y el transistor en cada caso, no olvides consultar el datasheet de ambos 

Además, quisiera comentarte algunas cosillas de teoría para ayudarte un poco con los cálculos:


Aunque esto está comentado por todos lados, te refresco un poco aquí para que lo tengas a mano:
El voltaje en la resistencia de tu montaje será: Vresistencia=Vfuente-Vled.
La intensidad que atravesará a ambos será: I=Vresistencia/R.
La potencia que disipará la resistencia será: P=I²·R

Y todo este rollo para decirte, que cuanto mayor sea el voltaje de la fuente mayor será el valor de la resistencia necesaria para conseguir la misma intensidad y la misma luz (la luz de un led es "proporcional" a la intensidad que lo atraviesa).

Si observas la ecuación de la potencia, verás que para la misma intensidad la potencia disipada por la resistencia es directamente proporcional al valor de la resistencia.

La resistencia tiene un límite en la potencia que puede disipar en función de su construcción (tamaño, materiales y forma) y cuando superamos ese límite es cuando empieza a quemarse. Otro apunte sobre la temperatura de la resistencia es que aunque la resistencia pueda disipar altas potencias, estará caliente igual y te quemarás.



Otra cosa que comentas, es que no sabías como va el tema de las potencias.
Pues bien, los leds consumirán la misma potencia estén conectados en serie o en paralelo (es decir, 7W cada uno) la diferencia estará en que necesiten más tensión (en serie) o más corriente (en paralelo).

Para 2 leds...
     ...en serie: V=2·Vled   I igual para ambos leds
     ...en paralelo: V igual para ambos leds   I=2·Iled  (estrictamente no sería así, pero vamos a dejarlo ahí que no quiero complicarte más la lectura hno


----------



## picolino (Ago 17, 2012)

Oooookey...

Mientras leo todo esto y veo de entenderlo, alcaro un punto importante que preguna *elaficionado*, efectivamente, la lámpara es de Led, no es bombillo (lámpara incandecente).

Compraré todo lo que digan que hay como opciones y probaré, solo si pueden decir cómo conectarlo por favor, que muchas opciones son nuevas y desconocidas para mi, gracias.

Con el tema del calor generado, entiendo que entre mayor sea el calor mayor será el desperdicio de energía usada para iluminar, y supongo que no hay una solución "mágica" que haga que con un circuito pequeño se aumente la eficiencia del paso de corriente para iluminar evitando el calor. ¿O me equivoco?

Gracias por la info *ioco* y *anymex*, estoy leyendo y releyendo, ya en un mes comenzaré un curso de electrónica y seguro le entenderé a la primer leída 

Gracias por las opciones.


----------



## picolino (Ago 17, 2012)

Avance...

Afortunadamente en Steren tenían todo lo que pedí, cosa rara.

Probé la solución de *ioco* con el LM317T

De acuerdo a este diagrama, si varío una resistencia me da diferentes voltajes, así que obtuve como salida 6V hermosos medidos con el voltímetro.






Ahora conecté todo a las lámparas en serie y prenden de lo lindo, solo que el LM317T en 10 segundos subió su temperatura a más 105ºC y subiendo, ahí lo apagué, no usé disipador, tengo uno por ahí de un chipset de Motherboard, ojalá sirva pero lo veo bastante intenso, parece célula peltier  No creo que sea normal, y si lo fuera se me hace un extremado desperdicio de energía. Según su datasheet (es un ST Microelectronics) su temperatura máxima es de 125ºC ... Los pasaba fácil al paso que iba...

¿Algo estaré haciendo mal o es normal esa temperatura? Si se llegara a quemar supongo es posible que queme las lamparitas ¿cierto?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2012)

Nunca debes de controlar los leds por tensión (básicamente porque es imposible), debes de hacerlo por corriente. Por lo tanto monta una fuente de corriente en lugar de una fuente de tensión.
Si tienes alguna duda al respecto busca en el foro el conexionado de leds que se ha repetido en muchas ocasiones.

La potencia, pues si entran 12 y salen 6 se quedan en el regulador el resto, osea 6. Eso multiplicado por la corriente salen... W


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 17, 2012)

Lo que me extraña es que dices que con 1,2V enciende la lámpara. Es poco voltaje lo que me dice que es una lámpara hecha y no un led suelto, por lo que debe tener algún circuito, quizás en switching, por eso te dá tantos problemas. Solo podrás ir probando. Todas las soluciones que te han dado son para leds. Pero las lámparas funcionan con sus circuitos elevadores. Es muy probable que el led del interior sea de 12 V y el circuito interno eleve la tensión. Fijate si se puede desarmar y verás lo que digo. Quizás puedas desactivar el circuito y poder alimentar el led mdirectamente con 12V.


----------



## picolino (Ago 17, 2012)

*aquileslor* Has dado en el clavo, como comenté al inicio es una *lámpara Cree*, y efectivamente acabo de desarmarla y sí, tiene micro circuitería interna, por ahí veo un integrado (mini) que dice "2803". La verdad nunca había visto una lámpara así, solo las normales chinas con su led+switch+pila y ya, esta es una pasada, tiene incluso escrito con soldadura del tamaño de un milímetro las letras CREE en la base del led =O

Estoy buscando la documentación de la lámpara para ver si viene algo sobre el Led y su voltaje o sobre el led solo y buscarlo para ver con cuánto trabaja... Si no tocará irle metiendo volts.

Nunca me lo hubiera imaginado *¡Gracias!*

Subo avances.



Probado, al led le llegan 2.85V usando una pila AA de 1,3V...

Regreso al mismo punto, debo pasarle -como si fuera pila- 3V o 2.85V directo saltándome la circuitería.

Entonces como dice *Scooter* necesito una "fuente de corriente" para pasar los 12V a 6V (usándolos en serie)... Esperando que eso no genere más de 100ºC en algún componente. Lo reviso.

(Afortunadamente mañana abren Steren para ir a comprar más cositas)


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola.

Esa lámpara fuciona con pilas o baterías de 1.2V ó 4.2V.
Sí piensas usar 12V, sobre el regulador le caerá 12V-4.2V = 7.8V
La potenica con consuma tu linterna es de 7W a 4.6V la corriente será de 1.7A.
El regulador necesita un buen disipador, ya que 7.8V x 1.7A = 13.26W.
Si puedes usa un conversor de 12V a 3.3V -2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## picolino (Ago 17, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> ...
> Si tienes alguna duda al respecto busca en el foro el conexionado de leds que se ha repetido en muchas ocasiones.



Pues llevo una hora buscando y no encuentro algo como lo mío 1 Led, 3V, 7W, con 12V ... Veo mucho con muchos leds, con CA, con 20mA... Toma en cuenta que soy nuevo aquí, quizá no esté buscando bien, si me tiras un link o dos te lo agradeceré.

@*elaficionado*
Es una lámpara con un led que recibe una pila AA (1.2V a 1.5V) o una pila 14500 que dan 3.7V. Las especificaciones de la lámpara dice: "Input Voltage: 1.2~4.2V" Le pienso meter 3V para no tenerlas al extremo.
Como comenté la quiero alimentar con una batería de 12V 6800mAh de Li-po.
Probaré con un disipador, pero luego de leer a *Scooter* ya no sé si está bien usar el LM317 como lo estoy usando ¿¿??

... Buscando conversores de 12V a 3.3V -2A ...

Gracias.


----------



## ioco (Ago 18, 2012)

Te adjunto un datasheet que, aunque en la tienda donde compro habitualmente dicen que está descatalogado, creo que te puede servir de punto de partida en tu búsqueda de algo similar y accesible 

PD: *elaficionado*, supongo que con conversor de 12V a 3.3V - 2A, te referirás a algo por el estilo. Si no es así, por favor, corrígeme.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola.

Sí, eso es lo más indicado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## picolino (Ago 18, 2012)

Vale, gracias *ioco*, al rato (sábado) compro el LM2592HV y lo demás (si lo hay)... Ya aviso cómo anduvo.

Acá usé un disipadorcito con el LM317T, necesita uno más grande pero aguantó bastante bien, tengo uno mini con heatpipes =P (Hago modding)

Gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 18, 2012)

¿Y porqué ese empecinamiento de usar una batería de 12V? Tirarás potencia al aire a lo loco.
Usá mejor dos pilas de 1,2 V que parece tienes y mides el consumo de la lámpara ( no del led).
Quizás con dos pilas recargables de ese voltaje y 2800 mA hora te alcance. Pero medí el consumo de la lámpara. Si sigues en la idea de los 12 V te convendría un inversor de 12 a 3 o 4 V. Pero no toques el led. Seguí sobre la lámpara. Te comento que CREED es de las mejores fábricas de leds, equiparable a H.Packard. Y si hizo esa lámpara es para que se use así y nó para que le anden sacando el led. Además en ebay encontrarás el inversor necesario por poco precio. Y dejarás de tener dolores de cabeza.
Espero sigas mi consejo y tengas suerte en lo que hagas.


----------



## picolino (Ago 18, 2012)

@*aquileslor*
No es empecinamiento, es la necesdad de la instalación, es como decir que para qué construir una casa si se pueden meter en una cueva. Si la necesidad es una, por eso pregunto, para resolver un problema de acuerdo a esa necesidad.

De acuerdo a los comentarios, abrí la lámpara para revisar si tiene circuitería, y sí lo tiene, de paso medí el voltaje que le llega al led, si hubiera sido 12V, lo alimento directo, pero como no, entonces es lo mismo que originó la pregunta. Para lo que dices es mejor comprar otro par de lámparas y conectarlas en serie, ahí el exceso de potencia se va en una mayor iluminación, y de hecho, saldría más barato...

Acabo de comprar los componentes que sugirió *ioco*, no encontré el LM2592HV que efectívamente ya está descatalogado, encontré el LM2576HV que es basicamente lo mismo, el chiste salió en $150 (más $50 de la prueba con el LM317) más 4 horas de búsqueda y unos 60Km recorridos, el par de lámparas me costaron $140... El regulador con el LM2576HV ya armado en ebay lo consigo en $115

Por donde se mire hay pérdida de dinero, pero lo más importante se gana un montón en experiencia, y sobre todo, para futuros foreros o quienes tengan un problema similar ya saben cual es la solución más adecuada.

Igual armaré el LM2576HV y comentaré los resultados.

@*Scooter* "Don't feed the troll"


----------



## picolino (Ago 18, 2012)

Pues con mucha desilusión, este:






Entrega .15V constantes, ya lo arme y desarmé dos veces y nada, .15V constantes... Supongo (les repito que no se casi nada de electrónica) que el pin 5 a tierra lleva un switch de encendido o algo así entiendo, y si no se pone ningún switch va directo... Es lo único que me queda duda, pero está armado tal cual y nada.

La verdad qué desánimo. =(


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 18, 2012)

¿ Y porqué no compraste tres leds solos, sin lámpara para ponerlos en serie? Eso es lo que te quise decir en mi anterior post. Es una pena comprar una lámpara para desarmarla...Si leds hay de todo tipo, hasta hay de de 12 volts que vienen con tres chips en serie de fábrica. Te saldría mucho mas barato que andar haciendo tanto lío. Para que tanta electrónica si con un solo led lo hubieras solucionado.


----------



## ioco (Ago 18, 2012)

El pin 5 es un pin de "enable". Lo que hace es activar o desactivar el integrado. Para que el integrado funcione lo tienes que tener conectado directamente a masa y, para desactivarlo, conectarlo a una tensión inferior a la de entrada (aunque creo que esto está de más y no lo necesitas ).

Asegurate de tener el diodo zener bien orientado.

Además, fíjate que lo hayas conectado todo cumpliendo con las especificaciones del fabricante en el apartado de _"Test Circuit and Layout Guidelines"_.

Por cierto, aunque esto es solo por curiosidad, ¿el LM2576HV que compraste es el LM2576HV-5?


----------



## picolino (Ago 19, 2012)

@aquileslor
La verdad no sé si no me explico, si tengo un proyecto que requiere ciertos componentes y debe trabajar sobre unaa condiciones específicas, busco resolver el problema con esas condiciones. Por qué no uso 3 leds como dices, o por qué no uso un molcajete o focos de 200W ac o leds amarillos es porque esas no son las condiciones del proyecto. De verdad espero explicarme que no se trata de hacer otro proyecto sino de darle solución a este como está. Por algo debo usar unas lámparas, por algo son dos, por algo tengo una batería de 12V, luego es así el proyecto, nada más.

@ioco
Mañana lo reviso que ahora vengo con cervezas encima =P

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2012)

Si la lámpara led ya lleva un circuito regulador deberías de averiguar que hace y que no hace ese circuito. 
Probablemente le sirva "cualquier cosa" como alimentación ya que ese controlador lo arregle.
Sin esa información lo que digamos son palos de ciego.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2012)

¿Porqué no explicás bien y completo tu proyecto, si no estaremos siempre dando palos de ciego como dice Scooter.
Fijate que dijiste en un post que dí en el clavo... ¿Y cuantos te dijeron cualquier cosa? Porque no se entiende lo que querés hacer. Si los chinos venden de todo, porqué queres hacer lío. Comprá lo que haga falta y listo.
Encima te enojas y contestas cualquier cosa. Deberías agradecer que nos tomamos en cuenta tus inquietudes, pero así no. Suerte y chau. Hasta no mas ver.


----------



## picolino (Ago 19, 2012)

ioco dijo:


> Asegurate de tener el diodo zener bien orientado.
> 
> Además, fíjate que lo hayas conectado todo cumpliendo con las especificaciones del fabricante en el apartado de _"Test Circuit and Layout Guidelines"_.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque esto es solo por curiosidad, ¿el LM2576HV que compraste es el LM2576HV-5?



Hola *ioco*.

Solo por probar conecté el diodo zener al revés, la corriente empezó a subir de a poquito hasta llegar a 11.5V, lo he verificado con el datashet y está bien conectado.

El LM2576HV dice impreso sobre sí mismo: JMO6BCE3 LM2576HVT -ADJ P+

--Edito--
Ya vi que este es el ADJ, no es el -5.0, ergo me dieron la pieza equivocada porque pedí el 5.0V aunque supongo no todo está perdido ya que este es regulable de 1.23V a 37V ... 

Entonces ahora mi guía es esta, donde me cambia el Diodo por un MBR360 (de regreso a Steren  ) Solo una duda, ¿al tener la salida con resistencias normalitas, no tendré el mismo problema que no pase el amperaje necesario?






--/Edito--

El diagrama del LM2576HV me lo pasó un vendedor de motores Servo para poder alimentar los motores que me vendió con 5V exactos. Como Pienso usar 6V para las lámparas lo descarté, pero igual podría funcionar.

@*Scooter*
Son tan pequeños los componentes dentro de la lámpara que no puedo ver qué dicen, como no soy experto en electrónica no puedo saber qué son y qué hacen solo de verlos. Me guío en las especificaciones del fabricante, como ya las comenté *Input Voltage: 1.2~4.2V*, si dijera input 1.2~12V entonces metería directo 12V, creo que si dice Input Voltage: 1.2~4.2V no estamos dando palos de ciego, es el voltaje que hay que conseguir, 6V si las conecto en serie da 3V para cada una, esamos dentro del rango específicado. ¿Qué pasa si le meto 6V a cada lámpara? probablemente se queme, no sé no me gustaría hacer esa prueba, ya ni decir que no tengo una fuente regulable para ir subiendo de a poco.

@*aquileslor*
Creo que expliqué el proyecto tal cual es: lámparas cree, de led, de 7W de 3V, alimentados por una batería de Li-po de 6800mah... Perdón amigo pero si eso no te queda claro... NUNCA dije que eran unos leds al aire, nunca dije que eran 1 a 20, nunca dije que tenía como opción alimentarlos con pilas, fui bastante claro. Que no entiendas que haya que darle solución a esto y que quieras mejor usar focos UV de 200W aimentados por 1000volts de alterna con un cable de 5000 metros, eso es cosa tuya. Desde el inicio dije que eran una *lámapras Cree* con todas las especificaciones que tenía a la mano, ya aportaste para que desarmara la lámpara, ya la desarmé, ya vimos que hay circuitos dentro, ya vimos que esos circuitos le envían al led 2.8V

Creo que un foro es para eso, para dar opiniones e intentar ayudar los que quieran ayudar, siempre están los trolls y los que comentan sin aportar. No es algo que les interese saber pero moderé un foro en 5 areas específicas por varios años, con promedios de hasta 50 respuestas por día, con responsabilidad de 11000 usuarios, sé lo que es aportar, sé lo que es joder, sé lo que es dar una solución real, sé lo que es dar una solución a cuentagotas, no me vengas a decir que no sé explicar un caso. Creo que pocos usuarios hacen pruebas reales sobre las soluciones comentadas, muchos simplemente se van sin decir si funcionó algo o no, ahí el tiempo invertido en responder se va al cuerno, pero como sé cómo es esto de los foros y pretendo dejar una solución para cualquier otro con la misma problemática, que NO es común, y no es algo que "encuentres fácil en internet" para alguien que está aprendiendo que no es un master como ustedes (quizá), entonces veremos de dar una solución a ESTE problema particular. 

"Para qué molestarse en inventar un bombillo incandecente si tenemos velas". Si a vos te gusta comprar todo armado está bien. Nunca me enojé, lo que comenté que ya armado todo sale más barato es porque así es, no es una mentira, eso le puede ayudar a algún usuario que busca algo similar, lo dije para aportar a las *posibles soluciones para otros*, que estoy algo secepcionado, sí, llevo ya varios días con esto y no queda, ¿eso es algún problema, debo estar sonriente siempre? ¿No les he agradecido todos los aportes? Opina lo que gustes que por eso es un foro, nadie te va a limitar, dale.


----------



## ioco (Ago 19, 2012)

Supongo que el zener cumple una función de protección, que en realidad podrías conectar cualquier diodo rectificador (si no cualquiera, un schottcky) capaz de soportar 3A. Así que en teoría, como la tensión que vas a utilizar es baja, creo el diodo ya estaría bien como está (a no ser que se haya dañado).

El integrado controla (o más bien, forma parte de) una fuente conmutada de tipo Step Down, por tanto la salida siempre será inferior a la entrada. Así que si le metes 12V, creo que sería normal que tengas 11.5V a la salida.

Las resistencias servirán para regular esa salida en proporción a la relación de R2 respecto de R1, si pones unos valores similares a los que especifica el datasheet la corriente que absorverán de la salida será de unos pocos mA. Creo que en este caso a penas lo notarás.

Quizá una manera de que sea más o menos regulable (o al menos de que puedas calibrarla) es que entre las dos resistencias pongas un potenciometro y saques la tensión del pin central del mismo.

De todos modos, tengo que decir que nunca he montado ninguna fuente utilizando un integrado especializado (en clase nos hicieron hacerlo con 555 y operacionales ) así que lo que te digo es todo en teoría, leyendo el datasheet y desde mi escasa experiencia de haber montado una sola fuente


----------



## picolino (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola *ioco*.

Pues sí, luego de leer todo el datasheet del LM2576HV ADJ y de entenderle algo, probé con un par de potenciómetros de 10k que tenía por aquí en lugar de las resistencias (las que indica el datasheet para salida de 5V son de 2k y 6k, así que dentro de rango están), también vi que si el voltaje de entrada es de 30V para abajo funciona el mismo diodo que tengo 1N5822, igual compraré la MBR360...

Entonces probé, imaginando que no es igual usar una resistencia que unos potenciómetros, y sí, no da los 5V, da unos extraños y oscilantes 4V, prende las lámparas sin calentarse tanto, ya con el mini disipador no pasa los 37ºC, pero las lámparas se ve que "tintinean" un poco, como si el voltaje no fuera constante y no lo es. Mañana compraré las resistencias exactas y probaré, pero la solución ya está cerca =D

También, viendo el diagrama, las resistencias solo pasan la información de feedback al pin 5, no son la salida como tal por eso no afectan en el amperaje de salida 

Ahí va *ioco*, gracias por la info...


----------



## chclau (Ago 20, 2012)

El diodo D1 no puede ser un Zener, ni conviene que sea un rectificador, debe ser un Schottky. No funciona como proteccion, es indispensable para el funcionamiento de la fuente. Mientras el elemento de paso interno del LM conduce, el diodo D1 no hace nada. Pero cuando el elemento de paso se desconecta como parte de la regulacion PWM de la fuente, la circulacion de corriente a la carga se hace a traves de D1 y L1. Cuanto menor sea la caida de tension en D1, mas eficiente sera la fuente. Por eso debe ser un Schottky, con caidas de 0.2-0.5V, que es mejor que un rectificador en el que caeran 0.6-1.0V.

Si les interesa el tema les recomiendo que lean un poco sobre el funcionamiento de fuentes DC-DC de tipo buck.

Por otra parte, si la salida te resulta poco constante, fijate que hayas elegido y conectado bien el capacitor de salida. La bobina tambien es importante, el datasheet te explica como calcular su valor y el valor de su corriente de saturacion.


----------



## ioco (Ago 20, 2012)

Cierto, fallo mío. Como el símbolo del zener y schottcky son parecidos y no estoy acostumbrado a este último me confundí. pss:

No había caído tampoco en que la selección del condensador y la bobina tenía sus detalles. Gracias por la aclaración :estudiando:


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2012)

Sin saber de que estamos hablando yo no voy a seguir perdiendo el tiempo. Si tu no sabes que has comprado yo no puedo saber como se conecta.
Si el circuito incorporado está bien pensado te valdrá "lo que sea" .

Suerte en tu búsqueda a ciegas.


----------



## picolino (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola *chclau* y *ioco*

La verdad solo pido lo que está en el diagrama, llego con el diagrama a la tienda de electrónica y pido lo que ahí está =P

Ahora voy a comprar lo que falta para conseguir directamente los 6V que busco (el circuito completo soporta 3A que son suficientes para lo que hace falta -eso no es ir a ciegas- pero cada quién) Pensaba en conseguir 2V y alimentar en paralelo para quizá bajar el consumo de Amperes (igual estoy diciendo una burrada), pero también entre más baje la tensión, como dice *chclau* "Cuanto menor sea la caida de tension en D1, mas eficiente sera la fuente" y creo que también habrá más desperdicio de energía. Bueno, voy por mi lista de compras y pruebo.

Resumen.
Bajar de 12V a 6V para conectar en serie que da 3V para cada lámpara que es lo que pide el fabricante (de hecho el fabricante pide de 1.2 a 4.2), con de menos 1.5A que ya vimos que hace falta como lo mencionaba con sus cálculos *elaficionado*. Usando un LM317 calienta mucho, y ahora estoy por probar con un LM2576 regulable que soporta 3A para obtener los 6V.


----------



## picolino (Ago 20, 2012)

Listo!!!

Con el LM2576HV-ADJ tal cual está en el último diagrama que subí, ajustando la R2 para que me diera 6.8V (que es lo que da con las resistencias que conseguí) Da el voltaje constante, funcionan las lámparas (pasan los Amperes adecuados) y lo mejor, no se calienta más de 30ºC (poquito más que la temperatura ambiente).

Entonces *ya está*. En cuanto termine de montar todo subiré un pequeño worklog 

Justo lo que buscaba, bajar de 12V a 6V, en el inter me sorprendieron los Amperes, gracias *elaficionado* por la observación, ya con este LM2576HV baja el Voltaje y soporta los Amperes sin despeinarse.

*SOLUCIONADO.* Gracias a todos los que aportaron para la solución.

=D


----------

